# Boarding with glasses?



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

I have snowboarded with glasses under my goggles my whole life and never have I been super impressed with the fact that my glasses always seem to fog up under my goggles. Most of the time I will get stuck riding without goggles on because as soon as I put my goggles on my glasses fog up instantly.
I have some Dragon APX goggles and I hoped that the fact that they were bigger and well ventilated it wouldn't be as much as an issue, but so far I haven't been too pleased. Before anyone says try antifog I have tried at least 5 different antifogs on my glasses and everytime my glasses still fog. Any tips or ideas? Contacts are not an option, believe me I wish they were, but I have wasted enough time and money trying to make them an option and it just will not work. So far it seems like my only choice is to just suffer through it until I can get laser eye surgery  Anyone have any antifog that they find works really well? I had some uvex wipes I use when I go paintballing and they worked perfect for paintballing, but I haven't tried them boarding yet. I will be doing so next time I go though. Also does anyone find that certain helmets or wearing a touque under your helmet tends to lead to more fogging? Just trying to figure out anything I can change to lessen the fogging.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Goggle Rx inserts..........


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Not my own experience but two of my buddies ride with special glasses which are clipped into the goggles. They never mentioned fogging problems. I'd assume that due to the bigger distance to your face, they get better ventilation (?)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Goggle Rx inserts..........


Yep, those are the ones my buddies use


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh wow I don't know how I didn't know about these but thank you so much! Now hopefully they get back to me soon and one of the universal goggle inserts works with my apx.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I think mine inserts were made by Bolle.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I used Smith OTG with my glasses and had little issue. Also, try spit for an anti fog solution


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

So I contacted rxsport a seller of the prescription inserts and they told me they don't have an insert that will fit the APX. I think I will just buy a large universal insert from somewhere and hope that it will fit. My only worry is that they it will be too loose and will rattle around.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Another suggestion...
Does your helmet have goggle vents at the front?
Newer helmets have them.
They allow warm air trapped in the goggles by the helmet to dissipate, thereby reducing fogging.


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah I actually just bought a new sandbox helmet this year and it has one. Haven't noticed much a difference with it really. Well on Friday I am going out boarding at my local hill and I think I will try furniture polish for an antifog. If that doesn't work then I will order an rx insert.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

the universal inserts that are spring loaded will fit. I have seen plenty of people use them with those goggles, well 2 people.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

These guys have ya covered...

http://www.adseyewear.com/prescription-ski-goggles/?gclid=COuHtsj-u8kCFUaCfgodjCwJag


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh okay thanks and yeah I actually have that site saved in my favorites right now. I just gotta get my prescription info and then I can order some.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Any idea on ones that might fit some electric eg2.5 that my son has?


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Any idea on ones that might fit some electric eg2.5 that my son has?


Looking online they seem to have 3 different sizes or types. Prescription Ski Goggles Insert
these guys have cut outs you can print and see if they will fit.


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

I got the inserts from Prescription Sport Sunglasses, Rx Goggles and Glasses Online | SportRx and I love them. They never fog and I can't even tell they are in there. You might just have to get new goggles, but I promise you it would be worth it.

Goggles, Prescription Ski Goggles, Prescription Snowboarding Goggles | SportRx


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

quicktime said:


> I got the inserts from Prescription Sport Sunglasses, Rx Goggles and Glasses Online | SportRx and I love them. They never fog and I can't even tell they are in there. You might just have to get new goggles, but I promise you it would be worth it.
> 
> Goggles, Prescription Ski Goggles, Prescription Snowboarding Goggles | SportRx


I honestly think the average universal insert will fit just fine. I tried the medium and large size cutouts off this one site and both looked like they will fit nicely. I will be buying an insert here soon and will let you guys know if they end up fitting.


----------



## FAXBombadil (Dec 7, 2015)

One thing I found worked really well was using a small dab of liquid dish soap on a soft cloth that I would generally wipe the glasses with in the morning and possibly once again during lunch brake, kept me clear of fog brilliantly.

Also bought a larger mask with plenty of vents on top and as said previously airvents on my helmet.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had good luck with my sons sports glasses with http://www.amazon.com/EK-Ekcessories-10003P-AM-Anti-Fog-Cleaner/dp/B002BHWZFI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449495359&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+crap

It's done the trick both on 35F soccer days and crazy humid thunder storms rolling through baseball days.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm in this situation too. But I decided to get contact lenses for boarding days. Any reason you can't get day-to-day contact lenses and use that? That'd probably be cheaper?

Following this thread though, interesting site there.

Cheers


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You mean contact lenses?


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

f00bar said:


> You mean contact lenses?


Oh yeah, sorry didn't find the right english word for it  Yup, contact lenses.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

trudat said:


> Oh yeah, sorry didn't find the right english word for it  Yup, contact lenses.


I myself use them, actually the only time I wear them.

My son is 11, he tried them and simply doesn't like the feel and trouble of taking them in and out. He actually prefers wearing his sports glasses everywhere rather than his regular glasses. He was a bit young to try them in my opinion.

For others either they can't get them for some prescription reason or simply don't like them.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I myself use them, actually the only time I wear them.
> 
> My son is 11, he tried them and simply doesn't like the feel and trouble of taking them in and out. He actually prefers wearing his sports glasses everywhere rather than his regular glasses. He was a bit young to try them in my opinion.
> 
> For others either they can't get them for some prescription reason or simply don't like them.


Ah I see. Yeah I don't know if i'll like them either. Never used contact lenses before. Well it's good to know theres alternatives out there! Cheers


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

I've tried to use contacts numerous times throughout my life, but I can never get the damn things in. I can take them out, but cannot put them in to save my life. I like my glasses anyway.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

JordanPischke said:


> So far it seems like my only choice is to just suffer through it until I can get laser eye surgery


That is the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

quicktime said:


> I've tried to use contacts numerous times throughout my life, but I can never get the damn things in. I can take them out, but cannot put them in to save my life. I like my glasses anyway.


Getting them in was the easy part for me.

but, since I have extremely dry eyes, I have a hard time getting them out, even with the most breatheable contacts.

not to mention I am borderline astigmatism, so when the optometrist gave standard contacts, some things looked funny to me.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I ordered a set from gogglesnmore for my son and they came today. The medium size seems to fit perfectly in his electric eg2.5s.

Hopefully we get to try them this weekend.


----------



## tbarch (Jan 20, 2015)

Check out the Smith I/O X Elite goggle that has the fan built into it. I know a guy who uses those goggles along with some Rx inserts and has had no complaints of fogging up.


----------

